# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Blood Sausage

## Calypso Jones

WHY in the name of good sense would anyone EAT blood sausage???

*Blood sausages* are sausages filled with blood that are cooked or dried and mixed with a filler until they are thick enough to congeal when cooled. The dish is found world-wide. Pig, cattle, sheep, duck, and goat blood can be used depending on different countries.

----------



----------


## Roadmaster

Pork and blood together can be toxic. It will kill and disease more, I guess that is what they want in this fad.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Lolololololololololol !
that used to be a staple here. Very few places still make it but some slaughterhouse/butcher shops and individuals still make it. In Acadiana it is a form of boudin(pork rice dressing stuffed in a casing) called blood boudin and usually made with pork blood, a little meat and rice. 
Never been my favorite meal but I'll eat a little piece if its fresh boiled or steamed and hot. 
I would eat it as a kid along with cow brains but I caught a mental block somewheres along the line. 
I just stick to the good stuff these days. 
Chitlins 
Tripe
Hog Maws
oxtails

Tonad et Zeclare! Mai's ca c'est bon, Oui!

----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (09-05-2015),syrenn (09-04-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

My mom loved bloodwurst and head cheese. Not a fan myself, but I love really good liverwurst.

----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (09-05-2015)

----------


## Jehoshaphat

I think if I was offered some, I would invoke some excuse of Old Testament dietary laws.

----------

Roadmaster (09-04-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I would no more eat blood than I would eat long pig.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I would no more eat blood than I would eat long pig.


What the hell is long pig?

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I think if I was offered some, I would invoke some excuse of Old Testament dietary laws.


Its pretty tasty if its seasoned right. They didn't waste any part of a hog around here. Head cheese, you just couldn't buy sausage casings. You cleaned your own. Feet, pig lips and pig tails all went in beans. 
The only thing I can remember not eating were the ears and we prolly did sometimes. Those were sun dried and given to the dogs to chew on.

----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (09-05-2015)

----------


## sooda

> What the hell is long pig?


Humans are long pig.

Nearly every culture has some sort of blood pudding or blood sausage.. I don't eat it. Sometimes it has rice and spices in it... others put nuts and stuff like that.

----------

Pepper Belly (09-04-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Yes. Pray tell Madame , what is a long pig?

----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (09-05-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Humans are long pig.
> 
> Nearly every culture has some sort of blood pudding or blood sausage.. I don't eat it. Sometimes it has rice and spices in it... others put nuts and stuff like that.


Never heard that expression before. Thanx.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Humans are long pig.
> 
> Nearly every culture has some sort of blood pudding or blood sausage.. I don't eat it. Sometimes it has rice and spices in it... others put nuts and stuff like that.


Now that you say it I recall hearing or reading it before in conjunction with cannibalism.

----------


## syrenn

> Lolololololololololol !
> that used to be a staple here. Very few places still make it but some slaughterhouse/butcher shops and individuals still make it. In Acadiana it is a form of boudin(pork rice dressing stuffed in a casing) called blood boudin and usually made with pork blood, a little meat and rice. 
> Never been my favorite meal but I'll eat a little piece if its fresh boiled or steamed and hot. 
> I would eat it as a kid along with cow brains but I caught a mental block somewheres along the line. 
> I just stick to the good stuff these days. 
> Chitlins 
> Tripe
> Hog Maws
> oxtails
> ...



Laissez les bons temps rouler!"

----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (09-05-2015)

----------


## syrenn

> WHY in the name of good sense would anyone EAT blood sausage???
> 
> *Blood sausages* are sausages filled with blood that are cooked or dried and mixed with a filler until they are thick enough to congeal when cooled. The dish is found world-wide. Pig, cattle, sheep, duck, and goat blood can be used depending on different countries.


its actually quite good. You just have to get over the idea of it.....

----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (09-05-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I'm sure...but I can't. or won't.

Do Cajuns eat blood pudding, did you say, @HawkTheSlayer?

----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (09-05-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I'm sure...but I can't. or won't.
> 
> Do Cajuns eat blood pudding, did you say, @HawkTheSlayer?


Blood boudin. Rice, pork, blood, seasoned,stuffed in a casing and cooked.

----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (09-05-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

@Calypso Jones

Get you some. Lol. 
They have hogshead cheese(which is made with pork shoulders today. Very lean. 
Turkey Glacé (cheese) I love this. 
White and red boudin
... And all kinds of goodies they will ship to you. 

http://www.bourgeoismeatmarket.com/shop/blood-boudin/

----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (09-05-2015)

----------


## syrenn

> I'm sure...but I can't. or won't.
> 
> Do Cajuns eat blood pudding, did you say, @HawkTheSlayer?



blood sausage or pudding stems from a survival thing of long ago...... not letting anything go to waste. Just about every country and culture has or has had a version of blood pudding or sausage. Think full English breakfast with black pudding.


http://www.foodrepublic.com/2012/11/...und-the-world/

----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (09-05-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> I think if I was offered some, I would invoke some excuse of Old Testament dietary laws.


 LOL I know I would and don't even know what blood sausage is. I eat pork once in a blue moon but it better not have any blood in it. I like bacon very crisp.

----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (09-05-2015)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> WHY in the name of good sense would anyone EAT blood sausage???
> 
> *Blood sausages* are sausages filled with blood that are cooked or dried and mixed with a filler until they are thick enough to congeal when cooled. The dish is found world-wide. Pig, cattle, sheep, duck, and goat blood can be used depending on different countries.


It is a Spanish thing. My wife loves that stuff and another dish we just call Puerto Rican stew which is actually tripe. <gagggggg> Whenever we go to the bodega, she gets blood sausage and a bowl of the "stew". I get empanadas.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> LOL I know I would and don't even know what blood sausage is. I eat pork once in a blue moon but it better not have any blood in it. I like bacon very crisp.


I once won a live turkey and the mother of the hillbilly friend of mine who gutted and killed the thing drained the blood in a bucket for "duck soup".

----------


## Unrepentant Rebel

> WHY in the name of good sense would anyone EAT blood sausage???
> 
> *Blood sausages* are sausages filled with blood that are cooked or dried and mixed with a filler until they are thick enough to congeal when cooled. The dish is found world-wide. Pig, cattle, sheep, duck, and goat blood can be used depending on different countries.



Conservation of energy.

Simple as that, getting everything possible out of a resource.

----------


## Unrepentant Rebel

> its actually quite good. You just have to get over the idea of it.....



I prefer white boudin, will eat red if I have to.

Like hogs-head cheese, just eat it, and don't think about it.

----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (09-05-2015)

----------


## Neo

> WHY in the name of good sense would anyone EAT blood sausage???.


We call it black pudding over here..it's delicious ......try it with grilled bacon..poached eggs, mushrooms, and buttered white toast.....proper English breakfast!!

----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (09-05-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

@presSTOMPYFOOT alert @presSTOMPYFOOT alert


Have to send some boudin rouge and chaudin to @Calypso Jones. I know there are some awesome markets ova dare.

----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (09-05-2015)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> We call it black pudding over here..it's delicious ......try it with grilled bacon..poached eggs, mushrooms, and buttered white toast.....proper English breakfast!!


Grilled bacon, poached eggs, Buttered toast all sound good for a proper Yankee breakfast as well! (leave out the blood stuff).


Speaking of bacon, I saw the absolute coolest thing to do with bacon. Just weave a pound of bacon in a square. Trim excess to make it round-ish. Drape it over some wooden skewers in the microwave to make a taco shell that could be filled with whatever you desire! This one shows a simple taco but with a twist by adding a little mac and cheese. <drooling>

----------

Pepper Belly (09-04-2015),presSTOMPYFOOT (09-05-2015),syrenn (09-04-2015)

----------


## reason10

> WHY in the name of good sense would anyone EAT blood sausage???
> 
> *Blood sausages* are sausages filled with blood that are cooked or dried and mixed with a filler until they are thick enough to congeal when cooled. The dish is found world-wide. Pig, cattle, sheep, duck, and goat blood can be used depending on different countries.


If you're a vampire, I can see how they could be sustaining.

----------


## reason10

> Grilled bacon, poached eggs, Buttered toast all sound good for a proper Yankee breakfast as well! (leave out the blood stuff).
> 
> 
> Speaking of bacon, I saw the absolute coolest thing to do with bacon. Just weave a pound of bacon in a square. Trim excess to make it round-ish. Drape it over some wooden skewers in the microwave to make a taco shell that could be filled with whatever you desire! This one shows a simple taco but with a twist by adding a little mac and cheese. <drooling>


Damn! That looks great. If ya gotta have a heart attack, that's definitely the way to go.

----------


## syrenn

> Grilled bacon, poached eggs, Buttered toast all sound good for a proper Yankee breakfast as well! (leave out the blood stuff).
> 
> 
> Speaking of bacon, I saw the absolute coolest thing to do with bacon. Just weave a pound of bacon in a square. Trim excess to make it round-ish. Drape it over some wooden skewers in the microwave to make a taco shell that could be filled with whatever you desire! This one shows a simple taco but with a twist by adding a little mac and cheese. <drooling>

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> 


My stomach is knotting up and my mouth is all juiced up! Man that looks good!

----------


## presSTOMPYFOOT

> Lolololololololololol !
> that used to be a staple here. Very few places still make it but some slaughterhouse/butcher shops and individuals still make it. In Acadiana it is a form of boudin(pork rice dressing stuffed in a casing) called blood boudin and usually made with pork blood, a little meat and rice. 
> Never been my favorite meal but I'll eat a little piece if its fresh boiled or steamed and hot. 
> I would eat it as a kid along with cow brains but I caught a mental block somewheres along the line. 
> I just stick to the good stuff these days. 
> Chitlins 
> Tripe
> Hog Maws
> oxtails
> ...


Ate it all the time at boucheries. Not so much lately. Gotta have someone you trust making it.

----------



----------


## presSTOMPYFOOT

> @presSTOMPYFOOT alert @presSTOMPYFOOT alert
> 
> 
> Have to send some boudin rouge and chaudin to @Calypso Jones. I know there are some awesome markets ova dare.


LOL, yes we do. It's getting harder and harder to find, though. Mostly, Mom and Pop's that can get away with it. We made 100 lbs of bounding a couple of months ago and it's almost gone  :Wink:  No fresh blood, though.

----------



----------


## presSTOMPYFOOT

> I'm sure...but I can't. or won't.
> 
> Do Cajuns eat blood pudding, did you say, @HawkTheSlayer?


It's not quite the same. We make a type of green (unsmoked) sausage. In the old days, fresh blood was used. @HawkTheSlayer, this is a coinkydink, my Taiwanese in law was telling me, they made a sort of rice dressing with fresh chicken blood, just last night.Kinda turned me off of my supper!

----------

Montana (09-06-2015)

----------


## Montana

Blood should remain in our veins and flow free from our enemies not in food.

----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (09-07-2015)

----------


## presSTOMPYFOOT

> Blood should remain in our veins and flow free from our enemies not in food.


The older I get, the more I tend to agree! There are some things that I just won't touch anymore, yet others, I want cause nobody does it anymore. I think it's called, contrary  :Wink:

----------


## Jen

> WHY in the name of good sense would anyone EAT blood sausage???
> 
> *Blood sausages* are sausages filled with blood that are cooked or dried and mixed with a filler until they are thick enough to congeal when cooled. The dish is found world-wide. Pig, cattle, sheep, duck, and goat blood can be used depending on different countries.


 I'm not sure about the blood sausage thing, but when I make hamburgers and there is this gray congealed stuff that runs off to the side (that I know to be blood but won't admit it even to myself)..........that's my favorite part.  So.  Maybe. ...  ...  ...

----------

